# Most common spoke lengths



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I friend of mine owns a bike rental shop and stocks a small supply of maintenance items. Tires, tubes etc. He has had quite a few people come in needing road bike spokes. What would be the most common sizes for him to stock?

I know are so many lengths but if he were to stock maybe a half dozen different lengths, what do you guys think might be the most common?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think that will work. There's too much variation. Maybe he should invest a couple hundred bucks in a spoke thread rolling tool. Then he can stock long spokes and cut and thread to length as required. That would require acquiring some expertise, but might be more useful.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

If I had to guess, it would be even lengths between 280 and 294mm. That should cover most hubs and low- to mid-depth rims.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> I don't think that will work. There's too much variation. Maybe he should invest a couple hundred bucks in a spoke thread rolling tool. Then he can stock long spokes and cut and thread to length as required. That would require acquiring some expertise, but might be more useful.


Yeah, I was afraid of that and that's what I told him. I doubt that he would want to get into treading spokes as he isn't a repair shop. He was just hoping to be able to help people by stocking what might be useful.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> If I had to guess, it would be even lengths between 280 and 294mm. That should cover most hubs and low- to mid-depth rims.


Thanks for the input. Would you stock them in 1mm increments or maybe 2mm?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> Thanks for the input. Would you stock them in 1mm increments or maybe 2mm?


2 is fine and it's what lots of places stock.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> 2 is fine and it's what lots of places stock.


Thanks Mike, I'll pass the info on to him.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> If I had to guess, it would be even lengths between 280 and 294mm. That should cover most hubs and low- to mid-depth rims.


Oops, I now notice you did say "even" lengths. Thanks.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> Thanks for the input. Would you stock them in 1mm increments or maybe 2mm?


Even sizes as I previously indicated.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> Even sizes as I previously indicated.


See previous post. :blush2:


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> See previous post. :blush2:


No problem. Tell your friend that radial and 4x lacing tend to be outside from this range.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

redondoaveb said:


> Yeah, I was afraid of that and that's what I told him. I doubt that he would want to get into treading spokes as he isn't a repair shop. He was just hoping to be able to help people by stocking what might be useful.


Sounds like the wheel experts here gave you some more useful advice.

Is your friend operating in some tourist destination? That's where I've usually seen rental-only shops. Otherwise, renting is usually a sideline of a regular sales and service bike shop.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

What's the benefit of even lengths over odd lengths?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> No problem. Tell your friend that radial and 4x lacing tend to be outside from this range.


Unfortunately, he won't be able to stock all sizes. Hopefully the sizes you gave me earlier will be able to take care of most of the needs.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Sounds like the wheel experts here gave you some more useful advice.
> 
> Is your friend operating in some tourist destination? That's where I've usually seen rental-only shops. Otherwise, renting is usually a sideline of a regular sales and service bike shop.


His shop is on the beach in So. Cal. but also right next to a main road where there are a lot of road cyclists. Rental shops in this area is big business (I wish it were mine).


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> Thanks Mike, I'll pass the info on to him.


What kind of numbers (not lengths) is he looking at stocking?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

looigi said:


> What's the benefit of even lengths over odd lengths?


I don't think there is a benefit on the choice between even or odd sizes. The benefit is in skipping a sequential size as when you go all even or all odd because of the convention to pick the length within 1mm of the calculated length. 
Most shops stock even sizes and they seem easier to find than the odd sizes.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> What kind of numbers (not lengths) is he looking at stocking?


He has to purchase them in 50 packs (Wheelsmith spokes) from his supplier, maybe 10 different sizes. Too bad they don't make a variety pack.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> He has to purchase them in 50 packs (Wheelsmith spokes) from his supplier, maybe 10 different sizes. Too bad they don't make a variety pack.


Just a suggestion as these are "emergency" spokes and not spokes stocked for wheel building. How about dealing with someone who will sell just a few of each size? Someone like Brandon at BikeHubStore. Sure the spokes might cost more than from your buddy's normal supplier but they may be cheaper if he could stock 10 of each size rather than 50. Ask Brandon what the most popular lengths are (he'll be able to check in minutes from his stock orders). Then jack up the price. Who wouldn't mind paying $1.25 or $1.50 for a (normally) $1 spoke if it gets them out of a jam?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Just a suggestion as these are "emergency" spokes and not spokes stocked for wheel building. How about dealing with someone who will sell just a few of each size? Someone like Brandon at BikeHubStore. Sure the spokes might cost more than from your buddy's normal supplier but they may be cheaper if he could stock 10 of each size rather than 50. Ask Brandon what the most popular lengths are (he'll be able to check in minutes from his stock orders). Then jack up the price. Who wouldn't mind paying $1.25 or $1.50 for a (normally) $1 spoke if it gets them out of a jam?


Great idea! I'll definitely pass this info on to him.


----------

